# 766 wiring question



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I was working on my 766 yesterday, removing extraneous wires that the previous owner had left laying around the cab and chassis. I found a wire spliced into the main harness under the steering column that then runs up the one cab post and disappears up top. The wire it is hooked to attaches to the resistor under the dash. What does this resistor do? I found it on the parts listing, but they don't describe it other than "resistor".


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Where's Mickey when you need him?


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

This tractor's wiring has been hacked up a bit, but I don't know if it was by the previous owner or the original selling dealer. The cab is an aftermarket Hiniker one, so it was probably installed by a dealer. I have to trace the wires and see what does what. I may just end up ripping all the cab wiring out and re-doing it all to be sure its done right. I just don't want to spend a lot of time on the cab if I can't find a rear window and doors for it.


----------

